# Yosemite painting



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow...very nice :wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a totally different style of painting than what I do. I would have painted the entire background first. I think I'll try this on my next one. Nice job.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Sweet! Love the bright colors


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

That's really good love ir


----------

